# My Russian Watch Blog



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

I hope this isnt against the rules,but i have been trying to find some way of putting my Russians in one place,so to speak,for my benefit as much as anything,to try to keep track of my small collection,so i have launched a very poor blog.if thats the right word,with predictably dense results.Anyway the address is

http://www.russrussianwatches.blogspot.com

i havnt out how to do a direct link yet.

Any type of comment or advise is more than welcome,

Regards,

Russ.

P.S please delete mods if this against rules,apologies in advance.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Neat! I signed-up to your blog. Keep it up!


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Many Thanks Mike.

Regards,

Russ


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

I've signed up too. Nice collection of Russkies. :thumbsup: I really like the Poljot chrono (3rd pic down). Very nice.


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

thunderbolt said:


> I've signed up too. Nice collection of Russkies. :thumbsup: I really like the Poljot chrono (3rd pic down). Very nice.


Many Thanks for the Kind comments,i appreciate it.I have just added a Franken of the week,i intend to keep this up,time allowing,it anoys me, that now some of the Russians have started to appreciate slightly there are an increasing number of sellers flogging off chinese redials as original.

Best Regards,

Russ.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice Russ, I'll link from timekeepers this week sometime for you :yes:

BTW, I *like* the Frankenweek Ticka, it's actyually quite nice - and , yeah, I know, that's half the problem, all these re-dials look pretty good and very wearable :wallbash:


----------



## AlbertaTime (Aug 1, 2009)

Really interesting information and photos there, Russ. Nicely done.	:thumbsup:


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

mel said:


> Nice Russ, I'll link from timekeepers this week sometime for you :yes:
> 
> BTW, I *like* the Frankenweek Ticka, it's actyually quite nice - and , yeah, I know, that's half the problem, all these re-dials look pretty good and very wearable :wallbash:


Many Thanks Mel,Yes i know what you mean regarding the Strela,its very decorative,and i have no problem if it is noted in the listing about the non original additions, i think its a bit sad that these watches recently have been fetching high prices,and i presume people are buying them thinking that they are original.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

AlbertaTime said:


> Really interesting information and photos there, Russ. Nicely done.	:thumbsup:


Many Thanks.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Excellent Russ, I enjoyed viewing that and I'll keep checking in. It might motivate me to take pics of mine.


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Excellent news Mark,many Thanks.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Nice to see the collection ...

now thats what Blogs were made for... !


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Xantiagib said:


> Nice to see the collection ...
> 
> now thats what Blogs were made for... !


Many Thanks David.


----------



## bio (Mar 11, 2010)

Russ Cook said:


> I hope this isnt against the rules,but i have been trying to find some way of putting my Russians in one place,so to speak,for my benefit as much as anything,to try to keep track of my small collection,so i have launched a very poor blog.if thats the right word,with predictably dense results.Anyway the address is
> 
> http://www.russrussianwatches.blogspot.com
> 
> ...


Hey Russ,

I just went through your blog and like what I am reading. i have just one Russian in my collection (Vostok Europe Gaz-14) but after going through your blog, I'm beginning to take interest in vintages. Something about the watches from the cold war era intrigue me.

I started my own watch blog, along with my brother, earlier this year and wanted to wish you good luck with yours! :thumbsup:

-Dhruv


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Hello Dhruv,Many thanks for your kind comments,i appreciate it.Good to hear your getting interested in the vintage Russians from the 50`s/60`s and 70`s,my favourite era`s also.I will P.M You to find out your Blog address,its opened up a whole new world to me,i am learning all sorts of interesting facts and figures,from all the many varied blogs.[some quite eye watering] :blink:.

Best of luck with your Blog.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## bio (Mar 11, 2010)

Russ Cook said:


> Hello Dhruv,Many thanks for your kind comments,i appreciate it.Good to hear your getting interested in the vintage Russians from the 50`s/60`s and 70`s,my favourite era`s also.I will P.M You to find out your Blog address,its opened up a whole new world to me,i am learning all sorts of interesting facts and figures,from all the many varied blogs.[some quite eye watering] :blink:.
> 
> Best of luck with your Blog.
> 
> ...


Thanks 

Hmm...for the life of me, I can't figure out where the inbox is located on this forum. Do members here get some sort of notification or something when someone PM's them?


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

bio said:


> Russ Cook said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Dhruv,Many thanks for your kind comments,i appreciate it.Good to hear your getting interested in the vintage Russians from the 50`s/60`s and 70`s,my favourite era`s also.I will P.M You to find out your Blog address,its opened up a whole new world to me,i am learning all sorts of interesting facts and figures,from all the many varied blogs.[some quite eye watering] :blink:.
> ...


I am very sorry,thats my fault, i forgot you had to have made 50 posts before you can P,M.I have tried to contact you via the blog messaging system,unfortunately i didnt have a clue what i was doing,and ended up being a watcher on my own Blog :lookaround: .Computings not my strong point.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## bio (Mar 11, 2010)

Russ Cook said:


> bio said:
> 
> 
> > Russ Cook said:
> ...


Lol. No worries...I'll wait to get to 50 post counts


----------



## Pilot65 (Feb 2, 2009)

thunderbolt said:


> I've signed up too. Nice collection of Russkies. :thumbsup: I really like the Poljot chrono (3rd pic down). Very nice.


Yeah - me too on that one !

nice work


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Awesome collection and great blog, Russ.

Thanks. I'll keep dropping in.

Draygo


----------



## rutteger (Apr 11, 2009)

Good articles and some good pics.

Could've done with your advice when I bought my first and last vintage Russian. It was unsurprisingly a frankenwatch...


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Many Thanks for the kind comments,Pilot65,Draygo and rutteger.

rutteger,i am sorry to hear about your negative experience with Russian watches.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## rutteger (Apr 11, 2009)

Russ Cook said:


> Many Thanks for the kind comments,Pilot65,Draygo and rutteger.
> 
> rutteger,i am sorry to hear about your negative experience with Russian watches.
> 
> ...


It was my own fault as ever. Still it was a chaep mistake, next time i'll do my homework. Sure there'll be another russian in the collection at some point..


----------

